# your choice of aquarium heater?



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I've owned the stealths, jagers, marinelands, azoo. 

The most reliable heater so far was the stealth heater. These are the older ones from 5-6 years ago. I know the new ones have issues. The only problem i had with the stealth heaters is they would leak a bit of electricity sometimes, no idea why. 

I just recently purchased a wackload of jager heaters and I am not impressed with the quality of these new eheim jagers.. They don't seem to be as accurate or high quality as they use to be..

With that said what does everyone here use?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm new, but just want to chime in that I had read a lot of user feedbacks online when i started in around December. I realize there are some paid user feedbacks but I could go with one of the least-complained ones I guess. I purchased an Aqueon heater and temperature had been steady. Heats back up quick enough as well. Somehow the Aqueon heaters being plastic gives me better peace of mind than glass.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've heard that Sera heaters are the best but they are expensive.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is hard to say what is the "best" anymore, since so many companies make heaters these days.

Though I agree with your comment about the newer Ebojagers, I still find they are decent; just get them when they are on sale (Boxing Week) so that you get your money's worth.

The Stealth heaters are a good alternative, though again, as you mentioned, I have heard some horror stories...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had an Eheim Jaeger 250 in my 48 g for 3 years and it's fine.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Hagen Elite in my 79-gallon planted. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never had issues with any Eheim Jager TruTemp heaters and for the price, they offer a high degree of reliability. That being said, no product is perfect and there's bound to be a bad one in any given batch...if you're not pleased, get a new one from Eheim. They offer a three year warranty on all TruTemp heaters.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had three Eheim heaters fail in the on position and fry the fish in two tanks but managed to save the third tankof fish. When I contacted the manufacturer I was told how to set the heater temperature by following the instruction sheet. I know how to set the temperature properly as I have had tanks for some years and never had a problem basiclly I got the run around. I was then told to return the heaters and they would repair them if I had the reciept, who keeps the receipt. I have since gotten rid of the other 12 Eheim heaters that I had and switched to Fluval and will not buy Eheim again. Buyer beware.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you cooked your fish the heater was too big for the tank.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill a 100 watt heater is not to big for a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

These are the heaters that I am using 

Rena Smart Heater ~ They don't do well unless you connect it to a cannister filter

Eheim Jager (250w) ~ They are too long and it cannot place vertically in a 17" tall tank >.<''


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm using a Hydor External heater and it's been fantastic so far (although I haven't had it long enough to say how reliable it's going to be over the long-haul).

About the only negative I can think of is that the relay that cycles it on/off clicks pretty loudly (and just to be clear, this is _not_ an issue).

I LOVE not having to look at it in the tank.


----------

